# Earthworks M30 + PreSonus Audiobox USB



## awedio (Sep 29, 2014)

Hello All,

I'm new to REW.

Does anyone have any settings or advice they can share?

I have an M30 & PreSonus AudioBox USB.

o/s is Win 8.1 Enterprise 64 bit (desktop) or OSX Mavericks (laptop).

PS, I won't be offended if you tell me the PreSonus was a poor choice


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

Have a look at *this link re: REW on OSX.*

The M30 requires no mic calibration file for on-axis work. It's ruler-flat.


----------



## etc6849 (Jan 4, 2009)

Nice card and mic. How do you like the mic? I was thinking about buying the M30 so that my THD measurements are more accurate.



awedio said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I'm new to REW.
> 
> ...


----------

